# 24" Seneca saugeye



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Got out to Seneca today. Ended up with only 3 keeper saugeyes. The bite was slow, even at dark. Water still a little warm and not a lot of shad flipping. I did get one nice 24" er. I caught it on one of my plastic minnows and the other ones came on a 5.5" rouge. 

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

foxbites said:


> Got out to Seneca today. Ended up with only 3 keeper saugeyes. The bite was slow, even at dark. Water still a little warm and not a lot of shad flipping. I did get one nice 24" er. I caught it on one of my plastic minnows and the other ones came on a 5.5" rouge.
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


3 saugeyes is better than the skunk. Were you trolling or casting?


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

Been waiting for your fall posts. Nice work


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice one. Looks like there finally starting to put some meat on there bones.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

I was bank fishing

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Targa (May 10, 2013)

What part of the lake do you bank fish from?


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

The part close to the water! Like he would tell that.I wouldn't!

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> The part close to the water! Like he would tell that. I wouldn't!
> 
> 
> Hey Foxbites,,,
> ...


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

I usually don't tell my spots. It has taken me many years and hours of fishing to find them. I knew nothing about Seneca a few years ago. I just started hitting different spots till I found some fish. That's why I love fishing, its a challenge sometimes

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

foxbites said:


> I usually don't tell my spots. It has taken me many years and hours of fishing to find them. I knew nothing about Seneca a few years ago. I just started hitting different spots till I found some fish. That's why I love fishing, its a challenge sometimes
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Lol well said. But i might add,to anyone trying to cach saugeye. Take the information in his post and his last posts and run with it. We know what lakes he is on. We know what to throw and what not to throw,pay attention to those pics,there IS info in them. And most importantly GO PUT YOUR BAIT IN THE WATER. The last is the most important.


Foxbites congrats! Your always posting up solid fish! Are your swim baits availabale to purchase on your website? Last time i visited it i could not find them. Ill try again later(pm will do,if dont wanna reply here)...


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Lol well said. But i might add,to anyone trying to cach saugeye. Take the information in his post and his last posts and run with it. We know what lakes he is on. We know what to throw and what not to throw,pay attention to those pics,there IS info in them. And most importantly GO PUT YOUR BAIT IN THE WATER. The last is the most important.
> 
> 
> Foxbites congrats! Your always posting up solid fish! Are your swim baits availabale to purchase on your website? Last time i visited it i could not find them. Ill try again later(pm will do,if dont wanna reply here)...


http://www.foxbitesbaits.com/Page_5.html

Save some saugeyes for me!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks ben,just noticed its call in or email orders..
When you comeing out?


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

My cousin and I were out for several hours into the night Saturday and Sunday morning at Seneca Lake. Ended up with 7 eyes but worked crazy hard for them. 4 at 14", 1 at 15" , 1 at 18", and one at "20. Also a couple that came unbuttoned at the shore, including an absolute beast my cousin had on. All eyes caught on various colors of 3/16 oz. Vibes and also jig/minnow combos. Also caught 2 LM bass, 2 white bass, a small perch, a catfish and a bluegill. All on same lures. Only fished 2 separate areas. Both were similar, lots of rocks with a small bridge nearby. 

On another note, I just can't get the stickbait fishing down. I've done all the research and read all the posts and still can't figure it out...is it just me!?


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Foxbites those are nice saugeyes!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

dre said:


> My cousin and I were out for several hours into the night Saturday and Sunday morning at Seneca Lake. Ended up with 7 eyes but worked crazy hard for them. 4 at 14", 1 at 15" , 1 at 18", and one at "20. Also a couple that came unbuttoned at the shore, including an absolute beast my cousin had on. All eyes caught on various colors of 3/16 oz. Vibes and also jig/minnow combos. Also caught 2 LM bass, 2 white bass, a small perch, a catfish and a bluegill. All on same lures. Only fished 2 separate areas. Both were similar, lots of rocks with a small bridge nearby.
> 
> On another note, I just can't get the stickbait fishing down. I've done all the research and read all the posts and still can't figure it out...is it just me!?


Nice trip! Keep tossing them. Itll come!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks Saugeyefisher! It was suggested I do more of the slow reel retrieve and pause instead of the jerk and pause with the stickbaits. I will that next time and hopefully figure it out! Vibe's are working well though right now for Eyes, but expect to catch a lot of White Bass as well!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I think my cousin and I may have saw you Saturday evening? Were you driving a red truck? We were fishing down over the rocks and hollered up to you asking how you did and you said you caught 2 short ones. That was at about 9 o'clock. It looked like you, but may not have been. Just checking?



foxbites said:


> Got out to Seneca today. Ended up with only 3 keeper saugeyes. The bite was slow, even at dark. Water still a little warm and not a lot of shad flipping. I did get one nice 24" er. I caught it on one of my plastic minnows and the other ones came on a 5.5" rouge.
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks guys. If anybody wants to order just send me an email, call, or text me. All my info is on my site. The best time to use jerkbaits is early morning or at dark and after dark. The saugeyes are more active at these times and more closed to shore to feed. There is nothing like a giant slamming a smithwick after dark! 

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Yes dre that was me. I caught a couple 

Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Thanks ben,just noticed its call in or email orders..
> When you comeing out?


Ohhhhh, I'd like to but I really need to get out to the woods. Looking to get an early doe then do some more fishing! The antlerless tag is only good till 11-30.


----------



## SneakinCreekin (Aug 22, 2014)

foxbites said:


> Got out to Seneca today. Ended up with only 3 keeper saugeyes. The bite was slow, even at dark. Water still a little warm and not a lot of shad flipping. I did get one nice 24" er. I caught it on one of my plastic minnows and the other ones came on a 5.5" rouge.
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Ohub Campfire mobile app



I know where that rock is!!! Lucky for you I live west of Columbus!! Haha nice fish man. I'll take ya out on my boat when we come out next August. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

dre said:


> Thanks Saugeyefisher! It was suggested I do more of the slow reel retrieve and pause instead of the jerk and pause with the stickbaits. I will that next time and hopefully figure it out! Vibe's are working well though right now for Eyes, but expect to catch a lot of White Bass as well!


Haha,thats why i LOVE vibes. The wipers and white bass eatem as well as the saugeye do..


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Haha,thats why i LOVE vibes. The wipers and white bass eatem as well as the saugeye do..


There hard to beat this time of the year. I also cut off the front hook of the front treble to reduce snags. It does help some. The colors that seemed to be working were Lime/Red and Purple.


----------

